# Dodge 46RE Transmission Problem



## vast8fm (Jul 30, 2008)

99 Dodge pickup. Just did a complete transmission rebuilt and new torque converter because reverse went out. After completion, the transmission would shift into second then try to downshift into first. I replaced the speed sensor (codes were showing up) and the govenor selonoid. Test drove and worked fine. Then tried backing up later and was slipping in reverse. Removed the pan and then readjusted the reverse servo. Test drove and worked fine in reverse but now is doing the same thing with trying to downshift to first when going into second. Any ideas? I am at a loss.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I really sympathise (spelling?) with you. Automatic trannies can be a pain.....very hard to service.

I am not familiar with the 46RE but maybe you can find some help here:
http://www.txchange.com/atsg.htm

Automatics are very finicky and have no tollerance for error. ATSG seems to be a good source (I have used them many times). I wish you nothing but success with your project.

SABL


----------



## vast8fm (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks, i will check it out


----------

